# Blooming rock!



## Lucas339 (Oct 14, 2011)

Its been raining so much here that the rocks are even blooming!

Lithops karasmontana

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## pavel (Oct 14, 2011)

Lithops are very cool.  Unfortunately, I find them difficult to keep alive long term (more than a year or two).  Still don't have all the mechanics of their culture figured out apparently.

Here's a couple of pics of another type of mesemb -- _*Fenestraria rhopalophylla subsp. rhopalophylla*_


----------



## Galapoheros (Oct 14, 2011)

Cooool, mine was so close to blooming, I think I screwed up and watered it.


----------



## Lucas339 (Oct 14, 2011)

nice pictures!!  i really like those too!  i have one that came with my lithops order.  it is in bad shape.  i hope i can turn it around.


----------

